
Ask HN: Raspberry Pi for encrypting calls from my phone? - quotz
How can I build raspberry pi that will encrypt calls on my phone (say lets VoIP calls, as cellular ones are harder but still an option). The rasp Pi would need to be connected in-between my earphones and my iPhone. There seems to be a product that tried to do this and launched on kickstart but they seem defunct now (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;620001568&#x2F;jackpair-safeguard-your-phone-conversation). I cant seem to figure it out whether theyre defunct because of lack of demand or due to product not working well.
======
simias
You want to scramble your voice before it's sent through the phone? In this
case you'll need a descrambler on the other end, and the quality will probably
suffer since voice codecs are lossy and you'll have to account for that in
your algorithm.

It sounds like a fun project but practically speaking why not just use some
end-to-end encrypted VoIP protocol? The only practical use case I can see for
your solution would be to do it over normal GSM calls when you don't have a
data connection. Then it could have some value.

~~~
quotz
Yeah both VoIP and GSM. For VoIP it would be easier I suppose, but still, I
want to make a device that would encrypt my voice before it reaches my iPhone.
Once I solve for VoIP I can then focus on the GSM part and the analog to
digital and back conversions

------
dylz
This is somewhat nonsensical, what are you trying to go for?

Why not just E2E-encapsulate a VoIP packet/connection?

~~~
quotz
What are you suggesting?

~~~
dylz
Is the goal here that you want to encrypt audio pre-device, so that you can
run some kind of encryption on any phone you use, without having to trust that
phone, and the person on the other end does the same thing?

~~~
quotz
Yes exactly that

------
sloaken
Are you trying to be the next EncroChat?

~~~
quotz
I only heard about EncroChat now a day or two ago with the arrests and the
crime stuff actually. I am just now googling about what EncroChat was. On the
news they said smth about android phones with mics and cameras taken out and
apps installed.

